# engines



## gophrsplatter (Apr 11, 2003)

i'm not new to the boards but i am new to this part of the forum anyway i just bought a 96 240sx with the ka24de engine in it stock....anyway i can't understand why everyone is telling me i should swap it with the sr20de engine which is .4l less than what i have now.....does anyone have the numbers on hp or torque the stock ka24de engine gets? or the numbers for the sr20de engine....what is so great about downsizing my engine...sr20 larger turbo= ka24 with smaller turbo....any help is appreciated. p.s. anyone have any good sites to check out on prices of my car accesories since everything from the dash trim to the window motor is broken on my car and since i live in florida the paint is even fading.....bah humbug.........


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

I can name a few reason why people do the swaps. All the other swaps were built for turbo...cost less to do a swap than turbocharge a KA. I can go on and on. The KA is a very good platform and has potential. To each his own I guess

www.edmunds.com can givve you the stock power numbers. I dont feel liek looking but I think they are

155hp
156tq


----------



## king_johnthegreat (Apr 6, 2003)

People will tell you swap for several reasons. 1: It's trendy, and people like hearing themselves say trendy things like, "SR20DET." 2: The SR20DET is a turbo motor, vs. the KA24DE being naturally aspirated. The SR takes advantage of this, and responds very well to proper tuning and a large variety of bolt on upgrades. 3: You may well be able to buy and install an SR for what it would cost to turbo the KA; thusly adverting much frustration and crisis with tuning and whatnot. Your KA powered 240SX is factory rated at the flywheel to generate 155 hp, the same year SR is rated at 205-220 hp, one of those figures. So, although it has less displacement, it does technically create more power. The SR revs higher, and its peaks are up higher as well. You may like that, you may not. Don't let others talk you into doing something without doing the investigating yourself, though. It is your car, your investment, and you have to live with it. I can tell you, if done right, either one will provide an ear to ear grin. I have a KA-T Frontier, and soon to be an SR 240. I have the car, just not the SR, yet. Do a lot of searches, not just here on the board, but on the internet in general. There is a whole lot of good info to help you out in deciding.
John


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

original post said SR20DE not DET. Unless you are a DE enthusiast, i wouldnt bother. Your right, the DE has less power and less torque. In australia we are lucky (or unlucky) in that the RWD SR20DE is pretty much worthless. If you shop around $300 will get you an engine (~$200 USD) here. I assume they are not so cheap there.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

I think it was a typo and he meant the DET. As we never got a RWD N/A Sr20 to my knowledge. The only cars I can think of with the SR20 are the NX2000, and SE-R (B13, B14, B15 (SE in this case)). If we did get a RWD SR20, i would like to see it. Besides if you are goign to do a swap..hang with the big boys and get an RB...SR20...bleh....LOL...that was a joke before I get flamed by anyone


----------



## 94-6-vision (Jul 6, 2003)

*Many a thoughts....*

I've looked into the same thing many times, and I've finally decided to turbo the hell out of my KA. The Sr is a sweet engine, but (and i could be very wrong) isn't a primarily shores engine there for, if you break it, good bye ride. I like the idea of being able to buy a new block for 350 bucks....Plus I love the torque. Torque makes you go, HP makes you go Fast....


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

LOL that theory isnt true. Depends where you buy. My friend got a RB20 long block shipped to his door for 635 bucks from venus auto. For some of us...shipping is necessary. Like if I were to blow my KA right now (or when I had one..LOL), I would have to hae a KA long block shipped to me and with shipping...I would pay about 600 bucks. So it is all relative. I agree though...turbo the KA. IF really comes down to preference. Since high hp isnt my goal...a sswap was more cost effective in my case than finding another KA, or rebuilding the on eI had to stock specs and THEN turbocahrging in it. Too cost prohibitive....


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

nx2000 said:


> *I think it was a typo and he meant the DET. As we never got a RWD N/A Sr20 to my knowledge. The only cars I can think of with the SR20 are the NX2000, and SE-R (B13, B14, B15 (SE in this case)). If we did get a RWD SR20, i would like to see it. Besides if you are goign to do a swap..hang with the big boys and get an RB...SR20...bleh....LOL...that was a joke before I get flamed by anyone *


You never got a RWD DET either. Whichever you choose youre gonna need to import it.
Australia never got a RWD SR20DE as well. Its just that we import more japanese cars than you guys. Oh and we dont have strict emissions laws yet 
I think we got the same FWD DE (under different names)
Pulsar NX2000, Pulsar Q and SSS (N14,N15)


----------



## gophrsplatter (Apr 11, 2003)

i'm a little confused....i can't drop in a sr20 b/c my car is rw?? that doesn't make any since....and you're saying that the price to install and buy a sr20 costs as much as turbocharging the stock ka??? anyone ever tried to fit a v6 in this car....it looks like it would have enough room....i've seen a chevy barreta with a 2.8l v6 and it is no bigger than a 96 240sx under the hood....


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

man...no we are not saying that. You said SR20de..bo T which some may have mistakeny thought you meant N/A. NON TURBO. You can drop an SR20DET in your car. OR a N/A RWD SR20 from Japan. And yes unless you piece together a kit, it will cost as much to drop an SR20 as it will to turbo your ka. That depends where you get an SR20 or other motor from.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

May i suggest a CA18DET?  ... like they all said, "if to swap" and "what to swap" is mainly based on personal preference. Again like they said If you like your KA24 then build it! The (RWD) SR20DET has higher rev and TONS of market support (Cheeper and more parts).


----------



## gophrsplatter (Apr 11, 2003)

has anyone ever tried a custom fit for a v6??


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

probably. some people have put V8's in there


----------



## gophrsplatter (Apr 11, 2003)

i've read a couple previous posts on swapping a RB25DET...this is a v6 right? what's the diff between a sr20 swap and a rb25 swap....it seems to me that the way to go is with the rb25.....


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

RB's are straight 6's


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

sr20det = silvia engine
rb25det = skyline engine

hopefully, this won't turn into another rb vs sr thread..
- rb costs more than sr clips (and some ppl will argue against that)
- rb swaps take a little more work than sr swaps
- aftermarket for rb parts are a harder to find than sr parts in the states (but it's growing rather fast)



> _Originally posted by gophrsplatter_
> *it seems to me that the way to go is with the rb25.....*


if you have the money, go rb over sr..i would


----------



## gophrsplatter (Apr 11, 2003)

how much would a rb clip run compared to the sr? and isn't the rb around 50 more hp stock?


----------



## gophrsplatter (Apr 11, 2003)

i know this is from ebay but it is showing the price someone is able to get the engine.....this is the same price as the sr clip (by the time the auction will be over)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2433523359&category=33615

what will ebay do next.....this is desperate..
http://www.ebaymotors.com/customcompact/


----------



## gophrsplatter (Apr 11, 2003)

and the sr prices

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2432747136&category=33615

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2433003393&category=33615

this is a company off ebay that sells these engines complete...check out the prices.... i did notice that there is pretty much nothing available to put on the rb compared to the sr in performance parts.

http://home.earthlink.net/~sr20detnsuch/prod01.htm


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i would NEVER EVER buy clips/motorset/or any jdm parts for that matter from ebay. i would buy clips from reputable sources such as www.phase2motortrend.com, heaveythrottle.com, and others

s13 sr20det red top front clip: apprx 2500$
s14 sr20det front clip: apprx 3600$
rb25det front clip: apprx 2800-3000$
rb20det front clip: apprx 2000$ (nx2000 will know a lot more on these engines.. )


----------



## gophrsplatter (Apr 11, 2003)

i would never buy from ebay either but i was showing the prices of the things that people are able to get them cheap at....so the sr is more expensive but in the long run would be a better choice since the rb has barely any performance parts compared to the sr....and more expensive once you're able to find them right?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

ask anybody.. i love the sr more than anything but i truly believe that both sr and rb would be the same.. they're both gonna cost you about the same and they're both gonna give you about the same amount of power. it's ur call


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

*old thread*
These threads always turn out 2 be the same over and over and over agen...
plus its with the same usual ppl as always...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

180SX-X said:


> **old thread*
> These threads always turn out 2 be the same over and over and over agen...
> plus its with the same usual ppl as always... *


*yesnod* and stop bringing up old threads.. u post whore


----------

